# Goat Hooves 101



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 14, 2017)

I would like to start this thread on this topic for all of us unexperienced and beginning goat owners. So, I would like to stick to the topic on this one and if there are any "Side Issues" or comments that arise, please take them to a journal page, and resist the temptation to post here....Thanks in advance.
First off, my problem with the hoof trimming youtube videos is the fact that most seem to have their best behaved goat, and regularly trimmed hooves that are shown. Also, there are usually 2-3 people there to handle the goat when issues arise. There never seems to be any evaluation of the hoof, or as to where to cut to...how deep...to acquire a properly aligned hoof. No, it isn't rocket science, but some of us lack any experienced mentor around that will devout their time to a new caring owner. I don't want to subject mine to my trial and error method, because I don't even know enough to ask the right question. I will post pics of my 3's hooves, and any that care to do so, are welcomed to post either for evaluation, or for a visual as to what is being explained. Please keep any rude or crude comments to yourself, because we all need to learn and not to blast another that may not know any better. It will encourage others to participate with the least amount of embarrassment. I have broad shoulders and thick skin, but another may not, so be helpful and understanding as to any instruction.
Okay, the pics I got today are not the best, but will get better ones tomorrow.
First up is Comet, he is having a problem with his front left hoof, and I have trimmed it where it curls under with growth, but with the dampness and his activity it has split and is notched just behing the toe.....
 ...I think of it as a fingernail split into the quick, but I am unsure about how much I can take off to even it up without doing damage and creating another problem. It has to be sore, because he limps a bit on it, but when startled will run. His rears are uneven, but the edges are not terrible underneath the hoof, as they are worn down fairly well..... ...his feet are not square tho and need a better trimming job for sure, but there again, how? Any assistance and instruction on this would be greatly appreciated.....
I was corresponding with @Southern by choice on this and she thought starting a thread on it was a good idea.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 15, 2017)

I think this will be a great thread!



CntryBoy777 said:


> Please keep any rude or crude comments to yourself, because we all need to learn and not to blast another that may not know any better. It will encourage others to participate with the least amount of embarrassment. I have broad shoulders and thick skin, but another may not, so be helpful and understanding as to any instruction.


Well said! 

Please, post your pics of good, bad, ugly hooves!
This is so important for learning!

I did take some pics but need to go back through... I have more hooves to do this week so MORE pics coming.
I tried to take pics of hooves that grow "funky".  These kinds are difficult to work with.
It looks like in the 2nd pic you have @CntryBoy777   your goat may have a "funky" hoof too!  It looks like the one toe rolls. This is not always from hooves needing trimmed or trimming related... it can just be how the toe is. I will try and get some pics to go with the ones I have taken to explain a little better how to work with it. The light was not great for pics so some are really hard to see.

This is the EZ goat holder from Valley Vet - For those that don't need a stanchion but do need a holder. This one is kind of pricey IMO $50   it is heavy though - 20lbs!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 15, 2017)

Wow!....I do like that and with just 3 goats it beats $150 for a milk stand w/stanchion. I did try to get better pics today too, but the skeeters here are extremely terrible and us nor the goats could stand still long enough to get them, seriously. It is horrid outside here right now....but I will get them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 16, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> This is the EZ goat holder from Valley Vet - For those that don't need a stanchion but do need a holder. This one is kind of pricey IMO $50 it is heavy though - 20lbs!


That is pretty cool.  You could raise it higher on the fence and use a hay bale for a temporary milk stand if  necessary @Latestarter .  Oh... and since this is a hoof thread - even putting them up on a hay bale would make it easier on the back.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 16, 2017)

That is very true, and I like the adjustment of it. Because the boys are much taller than Star....she is even short for a pygmy, I think.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 16, 2017)

Hooves in the summer here are a 4 letter word. They are so dang hard that it take the hand muscles of the Hulk to trim them. That being said they are horrible right now. I even broke the bank and bought an electric hoof trimmer...don't. They are great for side walls and smoothing out the bottoms but what I have trouble with is the trimming the length off of the  toes and they don't help with that.

I have two does that have the absolute worst feet I have ever seen on a goat. They ladies are old and their hooves are curled, no amount of trimming helps. I will have to try and get a picture. 

When I take my time and really get serious about hooves I use a hoof plane to get the bottoms even. It is really a carpenter plane that is also used for smoothing off edges of drywall. It works really good on the heel to make the hoof level.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 17, 2017)

One of the things I've found to be an issue is the long hair growing down over the top of the hoof. If you can trim that back some so you can see the coronal band at the top of the hoof/bottom of the ankle, you'll have a "straight edge" reference when trimming the hoof bottom. From what I understand the bottom of the hoof should be basically parallel to the coronal band. If the hooves are really bad or funky it may take multiple trimmings over time to get them close or right.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 23, 2017)

Things will be picking up here, I ordered the EZ goat holder from Valley Vet that SBC shared and was notified today that it has been shipped....so, should get it this next week. I did get a pic of Lightnings front hooves as he was standing on the fence..... ....as you can see they need trimming, but they aren't too bad for it being almost a year since they were trimmed. Having the goat holder will cure that problem and will be trimmed very regularly.


----------



## Devonviolet (Sep 24, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> his feet are not square tho and need a better trimming job for sure, but there again, how?


I was,  initially, taught to lash the goat to a wire fence with a rope (with its side against the fence).  So, the rope goes across the chest along the exposed side & around the rump. Do the exposed side first, then turn the goat 180°, relash it to the fence & repeat.

Putting a carabeaner on each end makes it easier to hook and unhook the rope quickly.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes there is overgrowth as you know BUT the hooves, as far as I can tell from the pics< look healthy.
In the pics I don't see hoof wall separation. The base looks good.
In some of our dairy goats we can get that kind of growth in a month. Usually it will roll a bit.

For some goats that area will fill with mud, manure, spent/decaying hay and can cause issues like rot, separation etc.

Hooves - good- bad- ugly- are definitely a heritable trait.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 25, 2017)

for that cracked spot @CntryBoy777 file a bit across the top... so it doesn't want to split up any more.

I found the you tube videos great... I picked ones with terrible hooves to watch.

just do it slowly, watching the color change.

as to only having 1 person...yeah, that is tough.  I have giant ox boy hold goat motionless... kid 2 does the work.  Then they come in and tell me when it is done.


----------



## Valerie KS (Sep 25, 2017)

I was told this hoof problem was inherited.  How do I trim the hoof, from above?  Valerie


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 25, 2017)

That appears to be a very problematic situation, and can only imagine the quandry it must present to you. I will tag a few that have much more experience than me.
@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @goatgurl @frustratedearthmother


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 25, 2017)

Since the outer toe on both feet are growing out but the inner toe is looking good and more correct- you will need to still lift the foot and trim from under but you may need to work on it slowly
Almost like taking a mental note of where you need to go ... and work at it

My attempt with "paint" to show you what will need to come off-  When they have toes that grow funny it is harder to manage  - sometimes it takes a few days before they learn how to walk with their "new feet" 

I will be doing one of our oddball feet tomorrow so I will try and get a pic... this goats hooves are done MONTHLY! Yet they grow dorky and FAST! UGH


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 25, 2017)

@Valerie KS 

Go slowly, you can always work on it a little every week.  

I find when funky things show up, a once a week trim corrects the problem more quickly.

Also, I wonder on that one outside toe, is it like that because the outer wall has separated away from the inner wall?

I would look closely and make sure there is no smell or sign of rot.  You might want to use something for hoof rot.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2017)

@Valerie KS  first welcome to back yard herds.  glad you came to join us.  lots of nice and helpful people.  hope you enjoy it here.   @Southern by choice drew you a good picture. start with the outside and trim carefully.  don't trim it so short that it is lower than the inside hoof or she will walk bow legged and put a lot of stress on her knees.  I would use a plane to take the bottom  of the inside hoof and take it off slowly, meaning once  or twice a week.  be sure you don't cut down into the quick.  red is not your friend on the bottom of a foot.  a lot of old people who cut a horses hoof to close will put kerosene on the bottom to 'draw the sore out'.  I've never used it on a goat but something to keep in the back of your mind.  it may take you a while to get her feet straightened out and they will probably always need extra care.  good luck.
because I have dairy goats I use my milk stand to trim hoofs.  put their head in the stanchion, give them a treat and trim away.


----------



## Valerie KS (Sep 27, 2017)

This is a genetic problem.  Any ideas on how to reshape the front hooves?  Thanks, Valerie


----------



## Valerie KS (Sep 27, 2017)

Sorry I didn't notice your replies above.  I have a stanchion.  Now the outer wall is the hard hoof and the inner wall is next to the sole?  "Start with the outside and trim carefully."  Does that mean the hard hoof; the flattened out hoof?  Start trimming that back, weekly?  

I greatly appreciate all your advice(s) and will get Hickory on the stanchion tomorrow to study the hoof a little closer and start trimming.  I'll keep you posted!
Valerie


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 27, 2017)

Valerie KS said:


> Sorry I didn't notice your replies above.  I have a stanchion.  Now the outer wall is the hard hoof and the inner wall is next to the sole?  "Start with the outside and trim carefully."  Does that mean the hard hoof; the flattened out hoof?  Start trimming that back, weekly?
> 
> I greatly appreciate all your advice(s) and will get Hickory on the stanchion tomorrow to study the hoof a little closer and start trimming.  I'll keep you posted!
> Valerie


When ya get her on the stanchion and lift her foot, a pic of the underside would be of great benefit to post. Trimming just a little at a time will aid you and Hickory....it will allow her to adjust to any changes gradually and will help you with confidence being able to see more of the correction taking place.....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 28, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Valerie KS Glad you joined us. Hope you can get those hooves back "right" but as noted, it will take some time. Hope you'll stick around for a bit. Browse around as there's lots of info and some great goat folks here. Make yourself at home.


----------



## Valerie KS (Oct 3, 2017)

We clipped Hickory's hooves Sunday and it went much easier than I thought it would!  Some separation between inner and outer hooves and some rot.  I used iodine but will pick up some Kopertox or D-thrush this week and do some more trimming.  I greatly appreciate all your advice and support! 
Valerie
sugarloafmeatgoats@gmail.com


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sure want to thank you @Valerie KS for posting those pics, that really helps alot and brings clarity to the top side pics. Sure glad it went better than you anticipated and hope they will begin to heal and get better.....Great job....


----------

